# The Queen Elizabeth II Hospital - Welwyn Garden City - September 2015



## RichPDG (Sep 27, 2015)

The history:

The Queen Elizabeth II hospital – or the QEII as it is known locally, is located in Welwyn Garden City and run by East and North Hertfordshire NHS Trust.

The first full hospital to be built by the NHS, the QEII had some 100 beds. All inpatient and emergency services were transferred by October 2014 to the Lister Hospital (Stevenage), which has had £150 million invested in major new facilities.

Since October 2014, the QEII has continued to offer a range of general hospital services for people living and working in many parts of east and south Hertfordshire. These include GP services, outpatient clinics, diagnostic (radiology, pathology and endoscopy), a breast unit and antenatal and postnatal care, as well as a 24/7 urgent care centre for adults and children of all ages with minor injuries and illnesses. £30 million has been invested in new facilities. The old hospital site is now closed and the land will be used for housing and a care home.

The Explore:

Having recently seen quite a large number of pictures from the site, I decided that it was best to get it done soon rather than later so fast forward a few days and we are on our way. Upon arriving at the site, I quickly receive news that another group of explorers had been caught by police and arrested so it was clear that we had to be extra vigilant. After a brisk walk of the perimeter, we spotted where we needed to be and quickly made our way inside. 

First stop was the morgue and to our amazement, there were 5 other explorers in here! Trying to get a decent shot at this time was impossible so I left it until later on. To say the site was busy is an understatement!
Was also nice to finally meet MikeyMutt, Rubex and Darbians just to name a few 
Not alot left to see as pretty much all of it has been stripped out but there are a few nice features remaining.
Thanks to DirtyJigsaw for a little help too ;-)






































































































Thanks for looking!​


----------



## SlimJim (Sep 27, 2015)

Haha this place is mental for meeting other explorers  Sweet shots!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 27, 2015)

Ha ha it was nice to meet you too rich..seems like half the exploring world is in here at the min..great set of pics you got there


----------



## Conrad (Sep 27, 2015)

Great shots


----------



## Rubex (Sep 27, 2015)

Very nice to meet you too RichPDG  you got some lovely shots of this place! I must say, I was very impressed at the size of your camera!


----------



## RichPDG (Sep 27, 2015)

Hehe thanks Rubex. Nice to meet you too! My camera is nothing special I can assure you, just the wide angle lens that gives it the wow factor!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice shots. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 28, 2015)

fantastic set there mate. Glad you got in and out with no probs. Cheers for the mention too


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 28, 2015)

Great report and pics.


----------



## QE2WGC (Oct 30, 2015)

This is very interesting as I used to work at the QE2 (I was born there too!).

My job was in Pathology and I attended post mortems in that mortuary. Did nobody find the chapel of rest where bodies were laid out for viewing?

The netting in the stairwells was added after a couple of suicides, mental health patients would escape from the secure block (to the rear right side of the A&E), and then throw themselves off the eighth floor balcony!

Pathology labs on level 4 should be worth a visit as they had a few strange little rooms.

If anyone wants any extra info please feel free to ask me.


----------



## John_D (Jan 10, 2016)

_Great set of pics, brings back memories, my youngest son was born there and have spent many hours sitting in A&E with both boys with football related injuries etc_


----------



## MiAmoré (Feb 9, 2016)

QE2WGC said:


> This is very interesting as I used to work at the QE2 (I was born there too!).
> 
> My job was in Pathology and I attended post mortems in that mortuary. Did nobody find the chapel of rest where bodies were laid out for viewing?
> 
> ...



My mum was in the mental health ward when I was a kid. She told me that it was horrible and she tore the curtain down.
Also I went to A&E there twice and was born there!!


----------

